# Hyperthyroidism and other causes of thyrotoxicosis:



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hyperthyroidism and other causes of thyrotoxicosis:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21510801

Hyper does not always mean Graves', please bear that in mind.


----------



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks - I needed that.


----------

